# inbred cat



## emmaginog (May 26, 2009)

Inbred Cat


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Crumbs, but I expect her mother is proud of her.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I believe this one belongs to Mrs Slocombe.


----------

